# contractor saw dust collection upgrade



## pauldye (Sep 10, 2012)

I saw a half-page write-up in a dust collection book that showed a way to box off the bottom of a contractor saw. It looked easy and thought I would give it a try. With my PowerMatic saw, it was a little more difficult because the horizontal braces have a 45 degree angle, which forced me to cut multiple pieces for the sides, and to offset the sides to the angle's width.

I used 3/4" plywood for the side bottoms, and 3/8" plywood for the bottom and back. Pegboard was used as pattern makers choice. I may need to replace the pegboard with hardboard, if suction is effected.

I used a bandsaw to cut the smaller shapes and notches, to get the right fit.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess that mine is over-simplified. I have a dust pan with a 4" duct on my Grizz G0444Z. Put a small baffle on the motor side that would not create a loss in air flow.
I have to take the baffle off for angle cuts, but they are not too common.
The DC above the blade is not great, but is easily cleaned.
I will hook up the DC and blow out any residuals that will be sucked into the pan/DC.
Make-up air is the critical issue for DC on contractor saws.
Bill


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Nice looking set up. Does it work?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That should do the trick! Nice job.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

On my list of things to do to mine. Nice job


----------



## spcbike (Dec 30, 2012)

Very well done!


----------

